# Church in Poland



## Craig.Scott (Apr 1, 2013)

A friend of mine is heading out to Krakow Poland for a trip, does anyone know of any Reformed/Evangelical church in Krakow?






In Christ


----------



## Edward (Apr 1, 2013)

I couldn't locate any. She might have better luck with the Lutherans. 

There appears to be a small reformed presence in Warsaw and a few other cities (Evangelical Reformed Churches), but I didn't see anything for Krakow.


----------



## Somerset (Apr 2, 2013)

There is a Methodist church in Gliwice - they might know of something.


----------

